# Watching the series and cleaning splines



## Scruffy (Oct 24, 2017)

Strange combo. But the wife dosen’t Baseball and this needed done. Yep I havining a cold one . No power tools involved.
It’s old concrete in the splines.it’s what makes it self propelled.
Thanks scruffy Ron


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm watching the game and playing here.  Go Astros!


----------

